# Bettas that will be offered for sale at the Hamilton Auction/Show tomorrow!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just got asked what Bettas are going to be at the Hamilton Auction/Show tomorrow Sunday Oct 2nd in Waterdown at the Legion Hall on Hamilton St.N.

Here are pics of the ones I will have there.

blue/yellow hm female in show (this was the male, she is identical) Possible sale pending









Mint green dragon HMPK female in Show (this was the male he died, she is very much like him)









Black/Red marble dragon OVHM female (picture does not do this lady justice, she is awesome) in Show 









Silver Platinum Red dragon HM female (very nice color on this female) in Show







Sale Pending

Super Black OVHMPK male in Show this boy is gorgeous!!!









Super Red HM male (young but has potential) in Show Sale Pending









Black Copper HM male (young but has potential) in Show Sale Pending









Any Bettas in the Show will be offered for sale during and after the show...reduced prices! So bring CASH !!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you to all who bought Bettas at the Hamilton Auction/Show yesterday.

Update:









This boy took the 1st place prize of Male Betta, then went on to win the
Best Egglayer in the Show prize!!!

All of this and he had just bit pieces of his tail off during the week and I was going to leave him home because I thought for sure he wouldn't get a look in the show! Glad I didn't....total prize money that he won was a whopping $75.

This gal took a 1st in the Female Betta class! $25 prize 









and the Mint Green dragon HMPK gal took 3rd in the Female Betta class!

So come on people buy Bettas and Show...its fun and you win good money back which pays for your Bettas!


----------



## CoryKat (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you, it was the first time I have won that much at a show and I was sooo happy!

Im getting enquiries on the remaining Bettas, and wanted to let everyone know. I will be in Markham this Saturday and can meet up with anyone wanting one of the remaining Bettas.

Best time to grab them now!!!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Those pictures make me want to get into bettas.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

how much would you sell your black plakat, green dragon female and dragon females?
you make want to get into breeding so baddddd *.*. what are the remaining bettas? the ones in the pics on this thread?
thanks!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

That Super Black OVHMPK looks super bad**s!!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The only ones left now are the Super Black OVHMPK male and the fancy red/black/white dragon OVHM male and female all others have been sold.

YES that Super Black is kick ass gorgeous...flares like a little bandit! 

He is going to be shown in the next 2 weeks back to back, if he has not been sold by this weekend!

The only remaining Bettas that will be available at/after the Octoberfish show are the ones I have posted on the other thread. Take a look at those 4 they are gorgeous!

I will only be out in Markham this Saturday, and that's the last time before Christmas as I am too busy with other shows etc.

***This will be the end of the Bettas I will be bringing in *** not enough people interested in them to warrant me spending the money/time to go bring them over from Thailand, so I won't be doing this anymore.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Good going. I'm glad such a nice betta beat out my super size blue ram for best egglayer.


----------

